# Problem mit LG Optimus Speed



## Mayday1980 (16. Februar 2012)

Meine Frau hat sich letztes Jahr 06/2011 das LG Optimus Speed geholt. Sie ist mit dem Handy soweit auch zufrieden nur leider hat das Gerät einen sehr schlechten Empfang.
Stellenweise ist es so schlimm, das das Gerät gar keinen Empfang mehr hat, und diese auch erst bekommt, wenn man das Gerät ausschaltet in schlimmen Fällen muss auch der Akku raus.
Jetzt haben wir gestern das Handy zum dritten Mal zur Reparatur gegeben.
Nun wollte ich gerne wissen, ob noch mehr das Problem haben und was ich jetzt machen kann, wenn es jetzt wieder kommt und das Problem weiterhin besteht.
Bei den beiden Rep-Versuchen wurde jeweils nur ein SW-Update durchgeführt, was aber keine Verbesserung brachte.
Habe jetzt gestern den Saturn-Mitarbeiter drauf angesprochen, dass dies ja jetzt der dritte Versuch ist und nach meiner Meinung mir dann ein neues Gerät zustehen würde.
Laut Ihm sind SW-Updates keine Reparatur und somit könnte man da nichts machen.
Habe jetzt gestern auch LG angeschrieben, dort warte ich noch auf eine Antwort.
Was wir bis jetzt gemacht haben:
-nach Recherche im Netz selber ein SW-Update gemacht
-Handykarten getauscht (Meine Frau hat D1 bei Mobilcom, ich habe Vodafone bei Bildmobil). Mit meiner Karte hat das Handy auch schlechten Empfang, mit der D1 Karte in meinem Samsung I5800 keine Probleme.
- 2 mal bei Saturn abgeben zur Reparatur - jeweils mit SW-Update zurück gekommen


Was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Februar 2012)

Ein drittes mal Abgeben und wenns dann wieder ist auf Wandlung/Tausch bestehen da sie den Fehler nicht beheben können.
Am besten versuchen da Geld zurück zu bekommen und ein anderes nehmen, aufjedenfall nicht von LG.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2012)

Du kannst jetzt schon auf eine Wandlung ( Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag ) bestehen.
Da 2 Reparatur versuche fehlgeschlagen sind und der Fehler immer noch vorhanden ist,brauchst du kein 3 mal das Gerät zu Reparatur bringen.
Einfach mal die Jungs bei Saturn ansprechen.


----------



## slayerms (17. Februar 2012)

kenn ich das problem halt mit empfang oder halt mit den internet und da fehlt immer alles egal wo ich hab scheiß internet manchmal frag ich mich wozu ich ich das internet fürs handy überhaupt bezahl wenn ich das eh klaum nutzen kann desweiteren gibts ohne ende freezes und hänger und diese probleme lassen sich bei mir nur kurzfristig durch neustart oder akku raus beheben-.-


----------



## Mayday1980 (17. Februar 2012)

der von Saturn meinte, das Softwareupdates nicht als Reparatur zählen und deswegen keine Wandlung möglich ist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2012)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> der von Saturn meinte, das Softwareupdates nicht als Reparatur zählen und deswegen keine Wandlung möglich ist


 
Das sehe ich aber anders.Du hast dir eine Ware gekauft die nicht richtig funktioniert.Ob die nur ein Softwareupdate durchgeführt haben spielt keine rolle.Das Handy muss einwandfrei laufen und dieses tut es nicht.
Also den Jungs nochmals auf die Füße tretten und nach einer Ware ( Handy ) was funktioniert verlangen.

EDIT : Hast du von SATURN einen Auftrag bekommen wo du den Mangel beschrieben hast ( Rep. Auftrag ) ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Februar 2012)

Son blödsinn die Software gehört zum Handy und ohne gute/funktionierende Software ist das Ding nur ein Briefbeschwerer.

Lass dich nicht abwimmeln und besteh darauf Notfalls die nächste Instanz dazu kommen lassen das Ding funktioniert nicht richtig ergo ist es Defekt egal woran es leigt. 
Und wenn das keine Costumrom ist muss die Funktion gegeben sein, grad sowas wichtiges wie der Empfang beim Handy denn dafür wurde es gamacht, um immer Empfang zu haben ohne das man dauernd den Akku rausnehmen muss.

Ich hab bei nem Laden mal ne gute halbe Stunde mit den Leuten geredet und die haben mir eine Graka die zu laut war nach über einen Monat noch zurückgenommen (weil ich beim Kauf gesagt hab sie soll im Idle leise sein der Lüfter drehte aber immer mit 1500U/min egal ob idle oder lasst und es gab auch keine Software die das ändert selbst Biosmod half nix was ich natürlich denen nicht gesagt habe) man darf sich nur nicht gleich abwimmeln lassen.


----------



## Mayday1980 (17. Februar 2012)

Werde ja sehen, was die gemacht haben wenn ich das Handy abholen kann.

Gebe dem Handy dann wieder ein zwei Wochen und dann wenn es wieder nicht geht werde ich wohl dort mal ein bisschen Radau machen müssen

@Soldat0815
Mein Vater werde ich wohl nicht mitnehmen müssen, da es sich um das Handy meiner Frau handelt.
Und mit 31 Jahren sollte ich das wohl selber hin bekommen


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Februar 2012)

Verdammt. Habs dann auch gemerkt und weggelöscht, aber zu spät hast es ja schon gelesen


----------



## Mayday1980 (17. Februar 2012)

stand in der Mail drin, die ich bekommen habe


----------



## Mayday1980 (22. Februar 2012)

Update

So Handy gerade abgeholt. Laut Servicebericht wurden mehrere Karten getestet und das Problem ist nie aufgetreten. Haben mich jetzt an den Netzanbieter verwiesen weil die Karte, die in meinen Handy geht (Samsung I5800) und immer wenn das Handy zur Reparatur war in meinem alten (6Jahre alten Motorola SLVR) ohne Probleme geht.
Laut Servicemensch bei Saturn würde eine Ersatzkarte 30Euro kosten.

Ein neues Handy würden wir auch nicht bekommen, da das jetzige nicht kaputt ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2012)

Hast du Rep. Aufträge von SATURN bekommen, wo du die Fehler bemängelt hast.


----------

